# How to apply presets to selected parts of an image?



## btrotter (Aug 26, 2008)

Mod Note: Moved from General Discussion

I have been having fun using Lightroom 1.3 and adjusting the colors in a lot of my family pictures.

All I am doing is using Presets and removing colors from the images so that only certain colors remain. Sort of like a family picture in black & white , except we are sitting on green grass. 

What I havent figured out how to do yet though, is only apply a certain preset or change to only a portion of the image.

For example, would there be a way to make only the right side of an image grayscale, or only have the color green removed from the bottom portion of an image?

Any ideas on how to do that? I thought that maybe there would be a selection tool that I could select an area of an image and apply a setting or preset to just that area, but I just havent found it yet.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 26, 2008)

btrotter, Welcome to LR Forums.

Unfortunately for that function, you're going to have to upgrade to LR2.


----------



## btrotter (Aug 26, 2008)

Brad Snyder;2'559 said:
			
		

> btrotter, Welcome to LR Forums.
> 
> Unfortunately for that function, you're going to have to upgrade to LR2.




Thanks for the quick reply Brad!


----------



## hmcconnell (Jan 21, 2009)

btrotter;2'554 said:
			
		

> Mod Note: Moved from General Discussion
> 
> I have been having fun using Lightroom 1.3 and adjusting the colors in a lot of my family pictures.
> 
> ...



Is there a thread that explains how to do this in LR2?
I want to apply a preset to the whole image except for a particular area. I don't want that area effected by the preset.  Is it possible in LR2.2?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 22, 2009)

Heath, only those effects available in the local adjustments panel can be 'partially' or 'locally' applied. It's possible to mimic many, but not all presets, by judicious combinations of local adjustments.

So, if you can disassemble the preset, i.e. figure out what it's doing to the slider settings, and if those settings are available in the brush panel, then you have a shot at faking a local preset.


----------



## hmcconnell (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Brad.

Is there a way to transfer the preset to Photoshop some how and use masking over there?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe. I haven't tried this, but I think you could create a preset and non-preset version of the image, and send them (Edit in....) to PS as multiple layers, and then blend the layers to suit.

Heath, I'm going to close this thread since it's turned mostly Lr2 related in the Lr 1.x forum. Please feel free to pick it up again in the Lr General forum.


----------

